# Fishy smell after sex - is this a PH problem?



## ZoeyB_123

My fiance and I are trying to conceive #1. We were each other's first and only sexual partners, so I know this isn't caused by an STD. We recently began to have unprotected sex, but every time he ejaculates in me, I notice a fishy smell to my vagina for the entire next day. It continues to smell until all his semen has leaked out, which (because we have sex right before bed) can take the entire day. 

There's no irritation or inflammation, and it doesn't affect my normal cm. It just smells weird. Is this normal? At first I thought it was just his smell combining with my smell, or maybe "old semen smell" in general, but now I'm concerned it could be a PH problem with one or both of us, particularly him as he drinks hard liquor or beer regularly (about one to three drinks every other day).

I know I don't have an infection because I just got an exam. I guess my actual questions are, is this normal; is this indicative of a PH imbalance; has anyone experienced this and had trouble TTC?


----------



## sg0720

i am not sure wish i could help sorry


----------



## Leikela

Sorry, I have never experienced a fishy smell either. It could just be that your finance has fishy smelling semen! Try tasting it to see.


----------



## ZoeyB_123

Well that's why I'm so confused, it doesn't taste "fishy"--sorry if tmi. It tastes kind of salty, which I've always heard is normal. It doesn't have a strong odor when it's fresh, just the next day or a few hours later, which from what I've researched means one of four things:

1. We have a pH mismatch because my body is unaccustomed to his semen/our individual pH levels are off due to diet
2. He's got a lot of sperm in his semen, and the "old sperm" dies and leaks out with the ejaculate, emitting that smell
3. My vagina is tight and holding in the semen longer than most women's would, so it gets "old" and smells that way
4. That's just the way some people smell when their fluids combine, and it's normal


I hope it's anything but the first one! I'm just curious if anyone else has ever experienced this? I see from Google a lot of women have, but I've found so little on it relating to TTC, and if it's usually a good, bad, or inconsequential thing for fertility.


----------



## sg0720

we have sex at night and sorry but sometimes i dont take a shower right away and i smell something it doesnt smell fishy but i dotn like the way it smells and i think that is both of our stuff combining together


----------



## tigerlilly

could be worth seeing dr to check for bacterial vaginosis this has a fishy smell. However i have the same problem with the after smell of sex. I have no idea if this is normal, but wow theres no mistakin that smell.


----------



## TattooedMamma

Oh this happens me! 
I thought it was normal.. we also have sex at night

Ya got me worried now


----------



## AC1987

I've had it a few times, think its from my dhs sperm :) So I wasnt worried.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

I have this....okay(tmi), and I'm not a complete freak I promise lol, but I kinda like the smell. It is just the scent of sex I guess. But yeah, it's normal, I do get this quite often after dtd with my DH and have had this smell with previous boyfriends. I don't think it interferes with TTC as I've had a baby and have the smell too? Don't read into it too much hun, just enjoy your time with your love and enjoy that baby making!! xx


----------



## obtenerunsixx

I also have this smell and it lasts the whole next day (we have sex at night, too). It's only the day after sex, never at any other time. I went to my gynecologist and had her test for bacterial vaginosis, but it came back negative. :wacko: 

I think I also seem to hold in the semen for a while. Even after I go to the bathroom, hours later I might still have some leaking out. Gross, I know. But maybe this does have something to do with it.


----------



## tigerlilly

AC1987 said:


> I've had it a few times, think its from my dhs sperm :) So I wasnt worried.

Congrats i see u have a BFPx


----------



## mommybear1977

I have that when we are TTC during ovulation. We do it back to back for the week so I have a lot of um...extra deposits that make it smell different up there. I think the pre-natals and folic acid are also partly to blame.


----------



## ZoeyB_123

Thanks everyone! I think the smell was mostly from his ...um, stuff lol kind of sitting in there for HOURS...I finally realized it doesn't all come out unless I kind of reach in there and get it (TMI sorry!) but I think, aside from the obvious UTI I know have thanks to that, it's a good thing because the sperm can stay in their own fluid longer and swim better?


Maybe I'm just crazy, but you have to find the silver lining haha. LOTS of :dust: to everyone this month!


----------



## MrsEngland

I get this sometimes after DTD with DH and never thought anything of it and seeing as i just got my BFP its obviously nothing to worry about. I would try not to worry hun.


----------



## Bunnylicious

I think Sperm/semen smells like swimming pool chlorine.


----------



## ImSoTired

I also get this after dtd and I don't think it is anything to worry about. I think it is just the 'mix'. If you have mentioned it to your doc I wouldn't be concerned. I think the worst it can be is bv and I think your doc can help you with that and I'm not sure but I don't think it can make you infertile. I think you'll be ok.


----------



## samiiisaphire

I know this original post and most the comments are pretty old but i wanted to share anyways. I had the same problem (We are TTC) and both of us have been tested for any STI's or infections. One night instead of putting on my panties or boy shorts to sleep in, i slept in a nightgown without panties (sorry if that's TMI) I got up the next morning, used a warm rag and cleaned up a little bit (as i always did, but i still usually had the smell) and got ready for work. Except i noticed i didnt have a smell! I believe its because i didnt put on any panties and kind of lock it all in. I let my lady parts breathe throughout the night and i think it made a HUGE difference. So for anyone still having this problem or reading this reallly late haha try this! It might help! 
:)


----------

